

When will Las Vegas run out of water? - yurisagalov
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/topics/water/

======
gonzo
Las Vegas has already run out of water.

(Fact: the family business I grew up in was drilling water wells ... in Las
Vegas (and elsewhere, mostly in Nevada, but I was born and raised in Las
Vegas.)

